# Range rover



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

At the risk of chastisement from regular posters for not putting this question in the generic car thread, I want to ask two questions:

1. Has anyone had personal experience in Dubai with a Range Rover Vogue or Sport and, if so, what can you say about the car's liability to breakdown or for some part of the car to stop working and thus inviting a hefty invoice/bill.

2. Is anyone aware of any good car loans just now (up to the value of 250,000) that also offer skywards miles as a bonus? Emirates NBD have a couple of options but perhaps you've sourced some other deals? 20% down payment is probably affordable for me.

Thanks, Guys!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I had a Range Rover Sport Supercharged for 2 years, gave me no issues at all, the only things I needed to replace were tyres and the battery. Servicing is not cheap (I think a major service is 2500 Dhs). Just make sure you get one that's under warranty.


----------



## PrLady83 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi all! Considering a move and would love info on this as well. Thanks!


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

I’m on my second one now and had no trouble with either of them; biggest out lay is the service costs, but saying that I look at it as an investment, because you maintain good value when you decide to sell.
First one was an HSE now I have a Vogue.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Al Tayer Motors (who bring Range Rover) currently have a DSF offer so they may have a good deal, they also sell Ford and the offer they had for the Ford Edge when I checked was about 5000 AED (depending on model) discount plus a 4000 AED service package for 3 years thrown in for free. 

With regards to banks. Abu Dhabi Commercial Bank have a car loan offer until the end of this month of 2.75% (usually around 4%) as long as your salary is over 12000 a month. They don't do miles but they sign you up to their millionaire savings accont for the chance to win a million dirhams every month.


----------



## rtenhave34 (May 27, 2011)

The banking info is not very reliable as it depends on the company you work for being listed. Even if it is, you might encounter problems, as I did. Check thorougly with your bank before deciding on a car loan!


----------

